# judaica trivet pattern?



## airman (Aug 5, 2009)

Want to make a gift for a friend. Anybody have or know where I can get a pattern to make a Judaical/passover themed trivet?


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

You're thinking Star of David? It's just 2 triangles.


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Airman, Here is a simple one may be of use.
Don R


----------



## airman (Aug 5, 2009)

Don thanks this might work. Bold1, saying that a star of David is just 2 triangles is like saying a cross is just an elongated plus sign.


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Airman, If you need something specific, let me know. I may be able to help.
Don R


----------



## airman (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Don. I have several Jewish friends and I occasionally like to make gifts for them. The only Judaic patterns I can find are usually just a star of David or a menorah. Just trying to find something different. It would be great if I could find something to do with the holiday of Passover. One day I hope to carve a Hasidic Jew dancing with a Torah. That will probably have to wait until I finally retire. Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.

Airman (Mike)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Bold1, saying that a star of David is just 2 triangles is like saying a cross is just an elongated plus sign.


Well, it is.. isn't it??

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Why not just "seder'? סֵדֶר‎

"Shabbat" שבת

"Passover" פסח

Want it in Yiddish?


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

Try checking out your local craft (Michael's, Hobby Lobby, etc) store's needlepoint patterns and the like. Here's some examples: http://www.judaicaneedlepoint.com/gallery

The scrollsaw folks may have some as well.


----------

